# Etsx 70 2005 modell



## matze24 (4. Juli 2009)

ich habe mal eine frage ich habe ein etsx aus dem baujahr 2005 mit 118mm federweg.
nun habe ich die frage ob ich den auch verlängern kann mit der schwinge aus 2008 modell.?...der hat 140mm
von der sache her sieht das gleich aus.weiß denn jemand von euch ob das geht?

mfg matze


----------



## barti77 (6. Juli 2009)

HI,

kann Dir zwar nicht genau sagen ob das funktioniert, aber ich habe 2 Rahmenbrüche mit dem ETS 2005er Baureihe hinter mir und würde Dir raten es zu lassen. Du verlierst die Garantie - die Du evtl. noch benätigst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

